# First time build can your cook chamber be too thick



## Tafeel (Dec 31, 2020)

Contemplating my first build. I have a 28 inch pipeline pipe 9 ft long 1 inch wall. Would like some input. Yes I know the door will be heavy. Yes I know the smoker will be heavy. I farm and have a loader to move it. Am thinking that 3 to 4 foot smoke chamber should be big enough for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes it is possible to be to thick, practically speaking. Will take a very looong time to even out the temps on 1 inch steel. The heating and cooling curves would be a bitch. It would hold for a long time once stabilized but when temps fell off would take a lot of heat to bring it back. 3/16 to 1/4 is just more practical from a heat management standpoint. That’s just my opinion.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 31, 2020)

I don’t see a problem. Lots of old school pits are made of thick bricks. Might take some time to get up to temp but it will hold great once it gets there. Probably just require a bigger fire for first hour or so  then it would ride on. If you got the equipment go for it and post pics.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 31, 2020)

I see no problem with it, you will want to creep up on the temp you want to run, probably be easy on fuel


----------



## kmmamm (Dec 31, 2020)

1” is pretty heft, however it is doable...as edge indicated, you will need to allow more time and fuel to get the thing stabilized, but once it is stabilized, and with proper fire management, it should capable of taking on a slug of cold meat, hold a fairly tight range and have a quick recovery when the cc door is opened.
Given you have the equipment on hand (don’t forget that should include welders and torches) the to handle the build, there is no reason to be afraid of giving it a try. As you indicated, heavy plate and extra heavy hinges for the door are in order for a firebox that beefy.
Good luck, don’t for get to post pics of the build.


----------



## Alphonse (Dec 31, 2020)

The issue that I would be most concerned about is weight.   It is not an issue for heating it up.  A thinner pit will be losing heat much faster and will be less efficient on fuel.  

That chunk of pipe you have is pushing 300 pounds!  Is it spiral wound pipe?   Wondering if it will spring open a bit on you when you cut the door?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I think you'll learn to deal with heating up that 1" wall and may love it.   But think through the size & weight of your opening door(s) and if you'll need cables and pulleys and counterweights to open it. 

Instead the 28" diameter is what caught my eye.  Who all are you planning to cook for?


----------



## Tafeel (Jan 2, 2021)

bill1 said:


> I think you'll learn to deal with heating up that 1" wall





bill1 said:


> I think you'll learn to deal with heating up that 1" wall and may love it.   But think through the size & weight of your opening door(s) and if you'll need cables and pulleys and counterweights to open it.
> 
> Instead the 28" diameter is what caught my eye.  Who all are you planning to cook for?


I plan on smoking bacon and large batch sausage. Figure should be able to do bacon from 2 full pigs


----------



## bill1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Not just bacon.  Looks like you can get two whole hogs into that thing. Have at it.  I'm just a City Boy with limited imagination.


----------



## kmmamm (Jan 2, 2021)

I see some green inside the pipe in one of your pics.  Is that lining material?  Some linings can be a real pia to remove.


----------



## kmmamm (Jan 2, 2021)

Never mind, a closer look and I can see it is an exterior lining.


----------



## Tafeel (Jan 2, 2021)

kmmamm said:


> Never mind, a closer look and I can see it is an exterior lining.


It is pipeline pipe. So yes it is coated on the outside. Inside is bare


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 3, 2021)

It will take longer to reach your desired cook temp, potentially a long time depending on how cold your winters are. Once it's up to temp you won't notice any difference. The additional mass will act as a thermal sink and temp swings in either direction will be minimized.


----------



## Tafeel (Jan 3, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> It will take longer to reach your desired cook temp, potentially a long time depending on how cold your winters are. Once it's up to temp you won't notice any difference. The additional mass will act as a thermal sink and temp swings in either direction will be minimized.


Winters are usually real cold 20 below in january is common


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> Is it spiral wound pipe? Wondering if it will spring open a bit on you when you cut the door?



This would be my only concern .. 

Heavy door can be counterbalanced ... What will you be cutting with ??


----------



## Tafeel (Jan 5, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> This would be my only concern ..
> 
> Heavy door can be counterbalanced ... What will you be cutting with ??


I think I will have to torch it. Just don't think angle grinder is going to cut it. I know my plasma isn't up to the job


----------

